# What's so great about II ACs?



## hjtug (Jul 23, 2014)

I received my first Accomodation Certificate (AC) recently after trading via II for almost 15 years.  So far, I don't see much advantage of ACs over Getaways.  Both seem to be useful only during shoulder- and off-seasons.  I suppose both are for excess weeks that are not likely to be picked up in exchanges.  In an experiment I did an instant search with the AC for an area of interest to us, Hilton Head, SC.  The time period was Nov. through Feb. the time allowed by the AC grid.  I noted the availability of weeks for the high-end resorts, Marriotts and a few others.  Then I did a Getaway search for the same period.  The resort weeks that showed up as Getaways were almost exactly the same as those found with the AC.  I also noted that there were many more Getaway weeks available than AC weeks at some of the lower-rated resorts.

I did notice that the cost of the AC weeks was somewhat lower than that for the Getaways.  Another advantage of the ACs, at least for me, is that they can be used to setup ongoing search requests, something I cannot do for Getaways.  But I am disappointed that, at least for this location, the AC doesn't seem to give me much, if anything, that I can't get through Getaways.  It seems that II uses the ACs as a alternative method for marketing the excess weeks, perhaps hoping to reach folks that might not be taking advantage of the Getaways.

Am I missing something?  Is my experience in searching one location just too narrow?


----------



## presley (Jul 23, 2014)

I've had a similar experience.  For where I would use it, I haven't been able to find anything on my grid.  I had 2 ACs expire last year and I will have 2 more expire this year.  My grid does seem to show the inventory of the getaways that are least likely to get purchased.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2014)

In our situation, they're all but worthless, but that's largely because we own about as much as we can use. AC's a primarily shoulder to off season weeks in area's that are built around high season demand and the developers ability to sell weeks. Those areas during non-peak demand times are pretty easy to get on the cheap, either through an AC, Getaway or renting direct. It seems to me AC's are less expensive than the typical Getaway and, I believe (read I'm not certain) they're treated by resorts as an exchange vs Getaways being treated as a rental. At some resorts this could have an impact on unit location as some have a rating system as to who is placed where.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2014)

hjtug said:


> I received my first Accomodation Certificate (AC) recently after trading via II for almost 15 years.  So far, I don't see much advantage of ACs over Getaways.  Both seem to be useful only during shoulder- and off-seasons.  I suppose both are for excess weeks that are not likely to be picked up in exchanges.  In an experiment I did an instant search with the AC for an area of interest to us, Hilton Head, SC.  The time period was Nov. through Feb. the time allowed by the AC grid.  I noted the availability of weeks for the high-end resorts, Marriotts and a few others.  Then I did a Getaway search for the same period.  The resort weeks that showed up as Getaways were almost exactly the same as those found with the AC.  I also noted that there were many more Getaway weeks available than AC weeks at some of the lower-rated resorts.
> 
> I did notice that the cost of the AC weeks was somewhat lower than that for the Getaways.  Another advantage of the ACs, at least for me, is that they can be used to setup ongoing search requests, something I cannot do for Getaways.  But I am disappointed that, at least for this location, the AC doesn't seem to give me much, if anything, that I can't get through Getaways.  *It seems that II uses the ACs as a alternative method for marketing the excess weeks*, perhaps hoping to reach folks that might not be taking advantage of the Getaways.
> 
> Am I missing something?  Is my experience in searching one location just too narrow?



This is the key here. It is just another way for II to market off season inventory. The cost, more often than not will be cheaper using the AC than a getaway but not always.

People see these ACs and think they are getting something for free. So they use it. Of course it isn't free, but that doesn't matter to the customer. II makes a profit that is higher than the normal exchange fee for a week that cost them no more in the beginning than any other week.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jul 23, 2014)

Agree with prior posters. I have   gotten 10-12 over the years  and used one.

Have one  now I have offered to family, friends, drinking buddies, etc.

But, is good marketing strategy for  getting rid of something  for a couple  bucks that will be worthless tomorrow.

Same  concept as  free  RCI   bonus week certificates,  just pay $250 whatever booking fee!


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 23, 2014)

I currently have three A/C's -- I have lots of flexibility for travel -- but haven't found a way to use them. Here is my best advice -- DON'T deposit your week 'because' they are offering A/C. Just deposit if that is your best use of your week for an exchange and if you get an A/C and are able to use it...frosting on your cake.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 23, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> I believe (read I'm not certain) they're treated by resorts as an exchange vs Getaways being treated as a rental.



Interesting.  Upon searching and checking prices I see that the states that tax Getaways as rentals also tax ACs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Interesting.  Upon searching and checking prices I see that the states that tax Getaways as rentals also tax ACs.



Taxes also apply to the ACs, though maybe not on those that you deposited a week to also earn. I think if you are not giving up consideration (your deposit) they tax it. If there is a deposit of your own behind it, no tax.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 23, 2014)

hjtug said:


> Interesting.  Upon searching and checking prices I see that the states that tax Getaways as rentals also tax ACs.



keep in mind that each resort or each resort management group sets it's status differently. I don't think taxation plays a part in it.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 23, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> keep in mind that each resort or each resort management group sets it's status differently. I don't think taxation plays a part in it.



But II taxes the getaways and ACs but not an exchange fee at the same resort. I think it is dependent on how you are booking the week and the state where it is located. Orlando getaways and ACs incur a 12.5% tax on the fee.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 24, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> DON'T deposit your week 'because' they are offering A/C. Just deposit if that is your best use of your week for an exchange and if you get an A/C and are able to use it...frosting on your cake.



Well, I'm one of those who always waits for the AC offer before depositing my Trapp Lodge week, and I always use those ACs.  They're the kind good for a year that you can put in on OGS with, and also pull pretty much everything in flexchange.

The kind of ACs I've received for other reasons I have not always been able to use, though, since they've been more restrictive.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 24, 2014)

*What's so great about II ACs?*

This:

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
MGK

Unit: TBOF (2 bedrooms)
Week: 48 

Sat, December 01, 2012 
Sat, December 08, 2012

Marriott's MountainSide 
MOU

Unit: HZZAA (2 bedrooms)
Week: 18 

Sat, May 03, 2014 
Sat, May 10, 2014

Marriott's Oceana Palms 
MVO

Unit: DTBOV (2 bedrooms)
Week: 20 

Thu, May 15, 2014 
Thu, May 22, 2014

Marriott's Ocean Pointe 
MPB

Unit: OFTM (1 bedroom)
Week: 21 

Thu, May 22, 2014 
Thu, May 29, 2014

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
MGK

Unit: HZZAB (2 bedrooms)
Week: 21 

Sun, May 25, 2014 
Sun, June 01, 2014

Marriott's Grand Chateau 
MGC

Unit: OBVI (1 bedroom)
Week: 24 

Sun, June 15, 2014 
Sun, June 22, 2014

Marriott's Royal Palms Resort 
MRP

Unit: HTIME (2 bedrooms)
Week: 26 

Fri, June 27, 2014 
Fri, July 04, 2014

The getaway fee for all of these was way higher than my AC fees. I get alot of 45 day AC's that have a fee of $184 plus tax. I use AC's primarily for family and employees but also for ourselves. 

The unfortunate thing is II recently changed my 45 day AC's to be grid free at 14 days instead of 30. Most of the bookings above were done with the grid free at 30 days.

Obviously a 45 day AC is highly restricted. You cannot place a request. They are not for everyone but if you live driving distance or have family or employees to give them to they are quite useful.

I like the 1 year AC's but they usually cost twice as much for a 2BR.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 24, 2014)

> Well, I'm one of those who always waits for the AC offer before depositing my Trapp Lodge week, and I always use those ACs. They're the kind good for a year that you can put in on OGS with, and also pull pretty much everything in flexchange.
> 
> The kind of ACs I've received for other reasons I have not always been able to use, though, since they've been more restrictive.



I completely agree.  The ACs that are entirely restricted to the grid are generally not very useful but the ones with the OGS and flex trade capability have been easy for us to use.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks, Saintsfan, you inspired me to share my list of resorts I've got with ACs:

Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve
MGK
Unit: TOVI (2 bedrooms)
Week: 21
Sun, May 25, 2014
Sun, June 01, 2014 

Club Intrawest Sandestin
ITD
Unit: 1BED (1 bedroom)
Week: 15
Sun, April 14, 2013
Sun, April 21, 2013 

Berkshire by the Sea
BBS
Unit: 225 (1 bedroom)
Week: 28
Sat, July 09, 2011
Sat, July 16, 2011 

Marriott's Ocean Pointe
MPB
Unit: OZZAB (2 bedrooms)
Week: 30
Sun, July 25, 2010
Sun, August 01, 2010

Disney's Old Key West Resort
DVO
Unit: 2BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 42
Fri, October 17, 2008
Fri, October 24, 2008  

Trapp Family Lodge Guest Houses
TFL
Unit: 18A (2 bedrooms)
Week: 2
Sat, January 12, 2008
Sat, January 19, 2008 

Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort
DSS
Unit: 1BED (1 bedroom)
Week: 42
Fri, October 19, 2007
Fri, October 26, 2007 

InnSeason Resorts - The Falls @ Ogunquit
FAO
Unit: 129 (1 bedroom)
Week: 21
Fri, May 25, 2007
Fri, June 01, 2007

The Ponds at Foxhollow
PAF
Unit: V11 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 35
Fri, September 01, 2006
Fri, September 08, 2006  

Lodges at Cresthaven
LAY
Unit: 23 (2 bedrooms)
Week: 8
Sun, May 28, 2006
Sun, June 04, 2006


----------



## hjtug (Jul 24, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> I completely agree.  The ACs that are entirely restricted to the grid are generally not very useful but the ones with the OGS and flex trade capability have been easy for us to use.



That is good news.  As I mentioned in my original post the ability to do an OGS with my first-ever ACs seemed like a strong point.

I have a few questions about how to do an OGS with them:

Does the grid play any role in an OGS or can I search for any location and for any time subject to the expiration of the AC.  Can the search extend to stays beyond the AC expiration date?

I have two ACs, one labeled as one-bedroom and the other as two-bedroom.  In the instant searching I have done so far they seem to come up with the same availability including, even for the one-bedroom AC, two and three-bedroom units.  When I set up an OGS with the one-bedroom AC it asks me to indicate unit size, either one-bedroom or studio and one-bedroom.  Will it act like an exchange request and ignore any two-bedroom units that might be available?  Can I search for two-bedroom units as I do with exchange requests by searching at resorts that have no one-bedroom and no studio units?

It seems like the fee I have to pay at the time of submitting the OGS is the cost of a studio AC.  If the search comes up with a larger unit will I be billed at that time for the difference in cost and the tax, if any?

I suppose that if I cancel an AC OGS at any time I get a refund of the fee as I would with an exchange OGS.

Do I have 24 hours to cancel a confirmed AC reservation as I would with and exchange?  After that 24 hours I suspect that there is no refundability of fee or AC.

Thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## jewls (Jul 28, 2014)

We've had several.  In the beginning we could see anything within flex change. Those were great.  The last 2 were useless!! 

In July we got an email saying we were chosen for an A/C cert.  I figured since I had had one that just expired it was their way to extend it.  Curiosity got the best of me.  To my surprise it was better than the one I had. I saw Lawrence Welk in Calif. 2 bdrms...which I almost booked.  The one I did book is Oyster Bay in St. Maarten for Oct. 18-25.  Yes I realize it is hurricane season, we are taking a chance.  Cost $219 for a WEEK:whoopie:  I looked at the getaways for the same week and it is $1,069.

How could we not take it.  I've been wanting to go here but since we own a Marriott I haven't wanted to pay the extra fee that II charges to request a non-Marriott.  We're happy


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 29, 2014)

> Does the grid play any role in an OGS or can I search for any location and for any time subject to the expiration of the AC. Can the search extend to stays beyond the AC expiration date?



With an OGS, you are still subject to the grid outside the 45 or 59 day flex trade terms of your AC.  Also - you have to select at least one resort outside of the flex trade period in order for an OGS pending request to be accepted by Interval.   You can only search up until the AC expiration unless you choose to extend it.



> I have two ACs, one labeled as one-bedroom and the other as two-bedroom. In the instant searching I have done so far they seem to come up with the same availability including, even for the one-bedroom AC, two and three-bedroom units. When I set up an OGS with the one-bedroom AC it asks me to indicate unit size, either one-bedroom or studio and one-bedroom. Will it act like an exchange request and ignore any two-bedroom units that might be available?



Yes - it's very likely that the trading power in open exchange for a 1BR and 2BR AC will be the same with a few exceptions (usually you can't use an AC to trade back into a home resort and any regional blocks instituted on a real deposit will apply to the AC associated with a week too.  For example, I can't use an AC from a non-Marriott Williamsburg 2BR deposit to reserve Marriott Manor Club, but I could use an AC received from my 1BR unit in Puerto Rico).  

The real value of a 2BR AC is the ability to request a 2BR at units that have smaller units (in this respect, a 2BR AC can have more trading power in certain situations than a real 1BR or studio deposit).  Keep in mind that what you see in open inventory is by no means a "tell all" sign of a units trading power.  This goes for regular deposits as well as the ACs.  I have 4 upcoming II reservations right now, and NONE of these were viewable to me in open inventory with the week I used to book them.      



> Can I search for two-bedroom units as I do with exchange requests by searching at resorts that have no one-bedroom and no studio units?



With an OGS, you can use an AC from a 1BR to request a 2BR at a resort that only has 2BR units just like with a regular exchange.  For example, I was able to confirm Marriott Manor Club with 8/9 check in using a 1BR AC since this resort code only has 2BRs.  I placed an OGS for this that was filled at about 50 days from check in.



> It seems like the fee I have to pay at the time of submitting the OGS is the cost of a studio AC. If the search comes up with a larger unit will I be billed at that time for the difference in cost and the tax, if any?
> 
> I suppose that if I cancel an AC OGS at any time I get a refund of the fee as I would with an exchange OGS.



Hmm - this is a good question and I'm not sure the answer.  I'd have to go back and look at the CC statement to see if there was an adjustment later.  In the case of the Manor Club trade I asked for a minimum of 1BR but they gave me 2BR and charged $219 to put the request through initially.  Does anyone know?   You do get a refund if you cancel before your trade comes through.   



> Do I have 24 hours to cancel a confirmed AC reservation as I would with and exchange? After that 24 hours I suspect that there is no refundability of fee or AC.



I think it works like a regular exchange without the e-plus option.  You can get the bonus week back but you would lose the exchange fee if you cancel.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 29, 2014)

Bonk2boy.
Thanks for taking the time to share your experience.



bonk2boy said:


> Hmm - this is a good question and I'm not sure the answer.  I'd have to go back and look at the CC statement to see if there was an adjustment later.  In the case of the Manor Club trade I asked for a minimum of 1BR but they gave me 2BR and charged $219 to put the request through initially.  Does anyone know?   You do get a refund if you cancel before your trade comes through.



I would be surprised, and disappointed, if II would charge your card without notifying you first.  




bonk2boy said:


> I think it works like a regular exchange without the e-plus option.  You can get the bonus week back but you would lose the exchange fee if you cancel.



Are you saying you think that if you cancel within 24 hours of confirmation you would get both the week and the fee back and that after 24 hours you would get only the week back?  If so, this would be another big advantage of ACs over Getaways, which are nonrefundable.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 29, 2014)

> Are you saying you think that if you cancel within 24 hours of confirmation you would get both the week and the fee back and that after 24 hours you would get only the week back? If so, this would be another big advantage of ACs over Getaways, which are nonrefundable.



You can't cancel a getaway - ever.  At least that's been my experience.  Canceling an AC is just like cancelling a real exchange.  I think the technical rule is 24 hours time for a refund, but there are even ways to get around this.  One time  for instance, I was able to cancel one a few days later when I called on the basis that I wanted a Sunday check in and had indicated as such in the OGS but the search defaults back to the start of the weekend.  I told them I didn't realize this and hadn't noticed the confirm come through with a Friday check in.  They gave the benefit of the doubt and refunded.   

I've booked some good deals as getaways but there's a lot you can do with an AC that you can't do with a getaway.  For starters, you can put in an OGS for anything you want within 59 days as long as you include one resort outside of 59 days from the grid in your search (there are places that almost never come up for exchange that you can use to meet this quota if you do your due diligence).


----------



## hjtug (Jul 29, 2014)

bonk2boy said:


> One time  for instance, I was able to cancel one a few days later when I called on the basis that I wanted a Sunday check in and had indicated as such in the OGS but the search defaults back to the start of the weekend.  I told them I didn't realize this and hadn't noticed the confirm come through with a Friday check in.  They gave the benefit of the doubt and refunded.



That was nice of II.  Do you know that you can call and an II rep can limit your search to specific check-in days?  I just found out yesterday, if the rep knew what she was doing, that they have even more flexibility on that than I realized.  I had a search going for a week at one resort for any time next April with no check-in day restriction.  I realized that there were two days during one of the weeks that check-in would be awkward.  I was surprised that the rep could go into that week specifically and limit the check-in days.

It sure would be nice if II would allow us to specify check-in days ourselves.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jul 30, 2014)

> That was nice of II. Do you know that you can call and an II rep can limit your search to specific check-in days? I just found out yesterday, if the rep knew what she was doing, that they have even more flexibility on that than I realized. I had a search going for a week at one resort for any time next April with no check-in day restriction. I realized that there were two days during one of the weeks that check-in would be awkward. I was surprised that the rep could go into that week specifically and limit the check-in days.
> 
> It sure would be nice if II would allow us to specify check-in days ourselves.



On the one hand, yes it would be nice.  However, because of this glitch in the request system, I suspect that II rarely gives anyone a hard time if they call to try to cancel within a few weeks of booking.  Until they fix this feature, pretty much anyone can call and say that they entered a specific check in and out date and got something different from that.  Right now there is no way to verify as the date always defaults to an OGS range including any check in throughout the weekend.


----------



## Inhislove (Aug 3, 2014)

*Transferring AC?*

We are florida residents with disney passes who have would love to take advantage of any expiring AC from tuggers who cannot use them. Do you know if we could do a conference call for me to pay the exchange fee and guest fee over the phone with my credit card? I certainly wouldn't want to get anyone in trouble.

We are actually interval members ourselves, and successfully used our 1 bedroom AC for a 2 bedroom platinum week at marriott grande vista in a few weeks.


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 3, 2014)

I can see cash getaways in Interval under $400 for 2br at Orlando Marriotts, starting Sep, you may not need an AC if you are Interval members.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 3, 2014)

Inhislove said:


> We are florida residents with disney passes who have would love to take advantage of any expiring AC from tuggers who cannot use them. Do you know if we could do a conference call for me to pay the exchange fee and guest fee over the phone with my credit card? I certainly wouldn't want to get anyone in trouble.
> 
> We are actually interval members ourselves, and successfully used our 1 bedroom AC for a 2 bedroom platinum week at marriott grande vista in a few weeks.



The best method may be to provide the person with your credit card information and they can simply pay for the fees online when they book the AC. Easier to coordinate than a conference call but requires a level of trust.


----------



## cyndie52 (Aug 7, 2014)

*AC can save you 75% of a getaway price*

For the resorts I would use, the price for the AC is much less than the getaway price. It is worth checking.


----------

